# Sammy Screws



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a project where I will be hanging a 3" cast vent and 2" gas piping. I have wood joists to hang to.

I was curious if anyone has used these?









They sure look like the cats meow.......


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Used them many times. 

They are the ****z.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Once you get them to the desired height, do you put a nut on the rod against the Sammy?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Once you get them to the desired height, do you put a nut on the rod against the Sammy?


I do.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Once you get them to the desired height, do you put a nut on the rod against the Sammy?


Yep.... That's the way you want to do it.

Love those things for any kind of application that involves hanging stuff from wood with allthread.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've seen those at a supply house, I'm glad to hear good reports on them. I was hesitant to try them.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

they are ok . used hundreds.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Great! Love them. A little expensive, but saves lots of time. 

The ones for concrete are nice as well. You only need to drill a 1/4" hole (?), which makes a smaller mess than 3/8 shots.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

We have used the one for concrete at least five hundred times ,never needed the wood ones .they work great


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've used the ones for steel with the self drilling Teks Screws before but not the wood ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Sammys are a really good product. Price them before you bid though, they are fast and effective but pricey.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I like them :thumbup: I think a backup nut is overkill though. Yes they are pricey but labor savings offset the cost many times over.:yes:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I have a project where I will be hanging a 3" cast vent and 2" gas piping. I have wood joists to hang to.
> 
> I was curious if anyone has used these?
> 
> ...


​ 
I have used something similar. On the end opposite the lag is a socket for 3/8 rod. Same as shown above except no hole through the hex.

My concern is you are using pullout strength to hang a heavy load, such as 2" steel pipe and 3" cast iron. One time we did a similar job. I went down the road to a welding shop. Had him shear me 1-1/2" angle iron 
1-1/2" long. He punched 2, 3/16" holes in one leg and a 7/16" hole on the opposite leg. We could now put the bracket on the side of the wood joist using the shear strength of the screws and install 3/8" rod and clevis hangers as reguired to hang the piping.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

No need for all that work and expense Bill. The ultimate pullout force in wood for the horizontal model shown above or the vertical model for 3/8 rod with a 1/4" x 2" lag screw is over 1700 lbs. :yes: http://sammysuperscrew.com/pdf/sammys%20wood%20horizontal.pdf


----------

